# Rare Combos



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Another rare meeting of sister combos. A couple of months ago it was meeting of the giants, the 6 x10" combos.This time, a nice pair of Supro - Valco amps in for service from two owners. Both are original and have never been serviced. I have a feeling that it's going to be a Supro Day.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

loudtubeamps said:


> Another rare meeting of sister combos. A couple of months ago it was meeting of the giants, the 6 x10" combos.This time, a nice pair of Supro - Valco amps in for service from two owners. Both are original and have never been serviced. I have a feeling that it's going to be a Supro Day.


My back hurts just looking at that pic.

I wonder what what the point is of that handle on the top of the AIMS. "They Might Be Giants" sig version?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I want a SSR so bad. If I had a regular country gig in a place where I could leave it all the time, I'd have one for sure.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a Super Six. It did fit in the trunk of my 1965 Dodge Polara. 

I couldn't get it into the trunk or back seat of my 1977 Plymouth Volare Road Runner.

It stayed with me until the mid eighties, then got sold. I do miss that amp.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tone Chaser said:


> I had a Super Six. It did fit in the trunk of my 1965 Dodge Polara.
> 
> I couldn't get it into the trunk or back seat of my 1977 Plymouth Volare Road Runner.
> 
> It stayed with me until the mid eighties, then got sold. I do miss that amp.


Hell, your 77 Volare could probably fit in the trunk of your 65 Polara!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Hell, your 77 Volare could probably fit in the trunk of your 65 Polara!


No kidding. Those Polaras had about 500 gallons of trunk space


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

High/Deaf said:


> My back hurts just looking at that pic.
> 
> I wonder what what the point is of that handle on the top of the AIMS. "They Might Be Giants" sig version?


The owner is a 7' 6" retired basketball pro and likes the handle on top.
In reality, the amp has a set of casters on the back corners mounted just up off of the bottom.The amp tilts back on to the casters.... the handle/caster system works really well. Kinda' like a big piece of very loud 'tote luggage'.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That a Jensen C15N or P?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a super six. I used to put it on my Porch and totally crank it and play zep and AC/DC riffs for the neighbors. I was a nice neighbor wasn't I! Heck it was daytime!! 85 watts!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> That a Jensen C15N or P?


Looks like a P to me


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The Polara trunk held either 21 or 22 cases of beer that came in the old stubby bottles. It took a little planning but was worth it on a May 24 weekend.

Now that is what was most impressive about that car.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

nonreverb said:


> That a Jensen C15N or P?


15" Jensen Model C15-PS


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

sambonee said:


> I had a super six. I used to put it on my Porch and totally crank it and play zep and AC/DC riffs for the neighbors. I was a nice neighbor wasn't I! Heck it was daytime!! 85 watts!


Ha! funny you should mention this sambonee. I have a posting up for mine and part of the description reads as follows.....

"Anyone looking for a good practice/bedroom amp specifically built to "piss-off-the-neighbours" here it is.... A '74 Super Six Reverb with push pull master vol."


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool amp!


----------

